# Buying/selling shares online



## Zikan (18 Oct 2010)

could anybody recommend a good website in ireland (or at least one that allows irish subscribers) for buying and selling shares online, im not looking to invest massively so dont want to be paying high transaction or broker fees,  prob only investing 2k-5k.


----------



## Ravima (20 Oct 2010)

odl securities. go via sharewatch site to get lower commission


----------



## BOXtheFOX (20 Oct 2010)

kevinmeaney said:


> Well i do not know about shares but there are sites which give you information about it.


 
I think we know that Kevin. Can you recommend a few?


----------



## niceoneted (21 Oct 2010)

I'm in the same boat as you Ziken so would also be interested in recommendations.


----------



## horusd (22 Oct 2010)

I recently switched from AIB/Goodbody online sharedealing to TD Waterhouse to avail of lower charges. Check out their costs on their website for comparison. They were the best I could find. Trades are €15 to €20 depending on frequency of trading. This is much cheaper than I was paying with AIB. Website is also much better in comparison.


----------



## Bald Ibis (12 Nov 2010)

I am considering investing in a product called Ion Pips through a relatively young company called Ion Innovation based in Dublin, to start trading online in the Forex market. I am seeking feedback on this product and company please. Can anyone advise on their experiences? Please note I have no conflict of interest in this, and am unconnected with this company and product.


----------



## forbes (13 Nov 2010)

> I am considering investing in a product called Ion Pips through a relatively young company called Ion Innovation based in Dublin, to start trading online in the Forex market. I am seeking feedback on this product and company please. Can anyone advise on their experiences? Please note I have no conflict of interest in this, and am unconnected with this company and product.



I'd stay clear of any trading system. 
Discussion about them here.


----------



## TripleAceIRL (15 Nov 2010)

Hello! I am also looking for a good trading site....I recently opened an account with ODL via Sharewatch but the commissions are higher than I expected (25£ per trade over 2k €), so I am a bit turned off 

Is there anything cheaper? I mainly plan to trade in the FTSE and AIM markets...I used to have an account with E*Trade.co.uk before they closed in the UK, and now I would love to find a good replacement...

Thank you for your help


----------



## TripleAceIRL (15 Nov 2010)

anybody knows this company by any chance? can't post full link as I have <15 post 

plus500

or this?
x-o

or this?
simplystockbroking

thank you....


----------



## Paddylast (24 Nov 2010)

*Share dealing*

If you set up an account with NIB you can trade online there at very reasonable rates. Very convenient too.


----------



## farmerette (24 Nov 2010)

i have an account with goodbodies , if AIB collapsed , i wonder would account credit with goodbodies evaporate , they are afterall owned by AIB


----------



## colingmurphy (25 Nov 2010)

Goodbody are still technically owned by AIB but they sold themselves to Fexco for €24 million in cash back in September. They are waiting for regulatory approval, which is expected within 3 months. 

You´ll find plenty of links on google on this.


----------



## Kristopher (8 Mar 2011)

One opportunity that exists when you want to invest in systems such as the Futures Trading and Forex Trading Systems is found with obtaining the right software for your investment interests. If you were to look into the educational opportunities of Futures Trading Software you will discover a resource that can provide you with knowledge on how commodities work and the best time to buy and sell in this market.


----------

